# FS:Purple Baby Mystery Snails



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

these guys will eat plants and poop like crazy when bigger.. dont think they will do too good in super soft water which is what comes out of vancouver bc tap.. i buffer my water to 3kh 4gh drops of the testers..
$5 for 10 snails... snails have goten much bigger by now..

New price 15 snails for $5... will give out the biggest ones... foot print size is a bit bigger then a nickle, about half the size of the ones they sell at petsmart for $3 each..


----------



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

aww so they are not "bridgessi"???
they look great btw


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

They look like brigs to me... Too bad though, they are super nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

i have no idea what they really are, i got them from petsmart, well i got 1 snail from petsmart but it ate too many plants and pooped too much so i gave her away... ended up finding a batch of eggs on my canopy after giver her away.. would be nice if i could get a real ID of these snails though! i am geussing brigs are not mystery snails..


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

bump... sorry people was sick for the last week with the flu and wasnt able to meet anyone, now i am much better, if still interested shoot me a pm or call these snails are getting bigger by the day, literally..


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Will assassins take em out....if not I may get some off of ya


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Will assassins take em out....if not I may get some off of ya


assasins take out any snails including these...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

ohhhh, well i guess that is very bad idea.....til i get a tank set up without assassins then...thanx tang daddy...google'd it and didn't find anything saying otherwise....what a shame....such a beautiful color my fav aside from blue....


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

snails still available, they got much bigger, ill take some more pics when i am not being lazy...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous little snails! If I didn't have a tank full of plants and clown loaches I'd be all over that. *bump*


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks, i forgot to mention that these guys are probably apple snails, since a buyer told me they were.... if someone could edit the tittle..


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

baaahhh I still want like 5 of these....ps apple snails and mystery snails are the same


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

Brisch said:


> baaahhh I still want like 5 of these....ps apple snails and mystery snails are the same


lol i feel so stupid... well i still have ALOT probably about 50+ so i will probably be loaded for a long while...


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

bump,, new price


----------

